# Whats it like where you are today



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

We have just been out in the Daffodil ,to Plage de Fougeres in the Creuse and had a lunch at the lake side, it was 18c and no wind ,but the thermometer recorded 30c in direct sunshine so all in all a great day I hope all of you had similar :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Swine, no such luck, I've had to re-create the ex caravan upholstery to fit the van more proper like, I've had to cut bits off and stick them elsewhere, the sort of round raised bit which goes under your knees was none existent in places so I had to stick foam there then with a flap wheel duplicate the shape, what fun that was, talk about a snow storm, yellow crap everywhere, it's gathers static too so a real bugger to shift, still quite satisfying really, Liz is attempting to do the sewing side, as we just can't afford the cost that the pros want, should prove interesting, arthritis and sewing needles don't go well together.

But to answer your question, yes it's been quite balmy here too, just starting to cool down now, but I've done outside, Tea won't be long if she gets her arse in gear  , then it'll be time to watch TV, got to empty the Tivo box so Virgin can swap it out


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

16 to 18 down here in Northants, been out in the Mercedes after work, just going out again after dinner.

Peter


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Kev I understand about Liz, my Linda was an absolutely magical seamstress making wedding gowns ,she even specialised in special trousers that were absolutely water proof ,brilliant for bikers and hikers, with hidden seams and very heavy duty ,now she struggles just to alter a pair of jeans on her machine, it makes me want to cry watching her, as she is a lot braver then me ,cos she wont give in so good luck with your alterations

Your last comment about tivos and virgins has me baffled, you obviously have a more interesting and exciting life then me :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

daffodil said:


> Your last comment about tivos and virgins has me baffled, you obviously have a more interesting and exciting life then me :wink2:


Nothing very exiting, Virgin provide cable TV here, and Tivo is the make of box.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Swine, no such luck, I've had to re-create the ex caravan upholstery to fit the van more proper like, I've had to cut bits off and stick them elsewhere, the sort of round raised bit which goes under your knees was none existent in places so I had to stick foam there then with a flap wheel duplicate the shape, what fun that was, talk about a snow storm, yellow crap everywhere, it's gathers static too so a real bugger to shift, still quite satisfying really, Liz is attempting to do the sewing side, as we just can't afford the cost that the pros want, should prove interesting, arthritis and sewing needles don't go well together.
> 
> But to answer your question, yes it's been quite balmy here too, just starting to cool down now, but I've done outside, Tea won't be long if she gets her arse in gear  , then it'll be time to watch TV, got to empty the Tivo box so Virgin can swap it out


What's your arse doing?..

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Well its pretty barmy here in the east, but not balmy. Beautiful blue sky, but the wind is so cold and spoils it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

aldra said:


> What's your arse doing?..
> 
> Aldra:smile2:


Up until I posted I was busy too, but I did tea last night anyway as Liz was out all day


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yesterday was a beautiful sunny day, here in Bury 

Warm in the sun but chilly out of it

Today promises to be more of the same:grin2::grin2:

Sandra:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bright and sunny here too, no wind, back in the van today, oven to come out to see why the Smev hob has stopped igniting from the switch, lose wire probably, it's under warranty anyway I think.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Been camping alongside the river severn for the last week and weather has been pretty good ? yesterday was warm and wall to wall sun ? today looks similar ?


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

Hi Aldra

This is the view from my front door this morning its glorious










And a picture of Daffy waiting to get tonnced up inside, new soap dish toothbrush holders etc she is parked in front of the house/shop


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Weather's picking up here at last. Have only just managed to get into double figures and it's nearly May! Lovely weekend wild camping up at the Point of Ayre with friends. Super spot!


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

Well we opened our pool yesterday, so it must be almost summer.
A beautiful day today, they say 28 degrees. &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Lovely weather here in N Wales, sunny but a bit chilly in the shade. No rain forecast - a good job, as part of our roof is being replaced today and tomorrow!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Glorious day here, but like most of you it is a cold wind. It was the same last week down in the New Forest.

cabby


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Bright and sunny in Hull, just right for catching up with the washing, whilst john plays golf. Am wading knee deep in grass to hang it out. 
Will be very surprised if he manages to cut it before it is a soggy mess again.
Before anyone suggests it, due to asthma I can not cope with new mown grass, otherwise i might do it myself.

Sue


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

suedew said:


> Bright and sunny in Hull, just right for catching up with the washing, whilst john plays golf. Am wading knee deep in grass to hang it out.
> Will be very surprised if he manages to cut it before it is a soggy mess again.
> Before anyone suggests it, due to asthma I can not cope with new mown grass, otherwise i might do it myself.
> 
> Sue


 Sue we have to keep the grass right down, because in August we get a dreadful creature (bug, midgey, flea like)that is so small its invisible to the naked eye, but its bites are evil and they get in all the cracks and crevices they are called AOUTER which roughly translates into August Mites


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

daffodil said:


> Sue we have to keep the grass right down, because in August we get a dreadful creature (bug, midgey, flea like)that is so small its invisible to the naked eye, but its bites are evil and they get in all the cracks and crevices they are called AOUTER which roughly translates into August Mites


Nasty

Ours looks like john is hoping some endangered species will take over and he wont be allowed to cut it. If only it was big and smooth enough to be a practice green :laugh:

Sue


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

dig it up and put green concrete down, sorted.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The temp mometer says it's 20c here in balmy Normandy. But step outside and it feels like 10c with the cool breeze. 
Just going for a 6 to 8km. walk. Always start with a coat but within half km. it's too hot.!!!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I decide the hob can be done any day, but I need to repair a Heki two hinge, so I'm doing that today.


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

The sun is out ,the sky is blue.Will be putting the bikes on the rack,loading the MH and be away Thursday for 5 months,so hopefully more blue sky.

Les


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

lifestyle said:


> The sun is out ,the sky is blue.Will be putting the bikes on the rack,loading the MH and be away Thursday for 5 months,so hopefully more blue sky.
> 
> Les


Lucky you anywhere good?


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

The plan at the moment is France ,Germany,Austria,Solvenia and Croatia.
But like all good plans ,we could end up in Spain. Lol
It would be nice to bump into a few of you on here.

Les


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Les

Will you do a blog???

We really fancied Croatia

Can't do it this time but fingers crossed for Sept/Oct

Aldra
Ps have a great time:smile2:


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I was just going to ask that! Never been further east than Germany and would love to hear more about Slovenia and Croatia. Enjoy!


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

Hya - sat in glorious sunshine at Arnhem, just been to visit Airborne Museum off to Arras tomorrow - hope weather holds. Then making way south to Provence

Clyde


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

aldra said:


> Les
> 
> Will you do a blog???
> 
> ...


Just learning how to do one,So yes will try my best
Les


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Been lovely here today and I spent a very nice afternoon at a customers house on the Tees. 19.5 degrees which is considered tropical in Teesdale.

My office today (and I got paid for being there)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Been lovely here today and I spent a very nice afternoon at a customers house on the Tees. 19.5 degrees which is considered tropical in Teesdale.
> 
> My office today (and I got paid for being there)


Jammy swine


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We are taking advantage

To do the gardens

All planted

Baskets and. Pots ready

It was a an easy manage gardeN

But with the pots of flowers, hostas ect

Maybe not
it's beautiful though

And that's what counts 

Aldra:smile2:


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We are just into the Dordogne, about 40 miles SSW of Limoges at Chateau le Verdoyer.

We are at our mobile home and on the deck this afternoon in was 38.5 in the sun and 33 under the awning.
A beautiful day and hoping for more.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fine and sunny up here in the frozen norf.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

JackieP said:


> I was just going to ask that! Never been further east than Germany and would love to hear more about Slovenia and Croatia. Enjoy!


I have been to Slovenia in the van. Lovely place. I did a blog about it. Not much useful information but it might make you laugh (or not) https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2012/slovenia


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

An absolutely lovely day
Albert has pressure hosed the front garden, the greenhouse and it looks great

The sparrows are busy

And this year we have robins, front and back

They along with the blackbirds are the only birds who will stand up to our colony of sparrows

Shadow is driven demented

Chasing them

Especially the robins

They ignore him:grin2:

Aldra:smile2:


----------

